# Vinyl Peeling Off



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

The vinyl pulls off the tshirt after I wash it. I wait at least 24 hours and turn it inside out. What is the issue?? Do I need to increase my heat setting or pressure when I make the shirt? Thanks for the input.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What brand vinyl? What time/temperature settings are you using? What type of garment are you pressing on?


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

Siser Easyweed. 305 for 15 seconds on Gildan T's


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

Are you pre-pressing the tees? And/or are you handling the Siser with dirty hands (not in actual 'dirty' but unwashed) while weeding? We have seen both create issues.

The pre-pressing with help remove most lingering dampness.

We also find that after weeding with spray and wipe (clean rag) the adhesion side with 90% alcohol before placing and pressing.


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, I am pre pressing the garment before I apply the vinyl. How do you clean the adhesion side with a rag without any of it sticking to the vinyl itself?


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

jhocksrule said:


> Yes, I am pre pressing the garment before I apply the vinyl. How do you clean the adhesion side with a rag without any of it sticking to the vinyl itself?


Never once had an issue. The alcohol evaporates quick. So a light rub is all it takes. It may stick to the exposed sticky part of the backing, but not enough to worry about if you focus on the art area.

We actually clean most tables and such with 90% alcohol so we do not have to worry about cleaners with harsh chems or bleaches.


----------



## topdogclarksvill (Feb 11, 2017)

I would check with the manufacturer of that vinyl to see if there are any issues you might not be aware of. I use Stahls vinyl and have never had any peeling issues.


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

I've heard Stahl's is good vinyl. Which one of their's works best for standard T's?? I see they have several different ones.


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

Does it matter on my heat press I can't split the shirt with the plate. I lay the entire shirt on top of it and then press.


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

jhocksrule said:


> Does it matter on my heat press I can't split the shirt with the plate. I lay the entire shirt on top of it and then press.


Never has for us. We do thousands of names and numbers with Siser EW. We normally run about 315 for 15 secs. Have you checked your actual temp on your press plate?Or are you using too thick of a cover sheet between the plate and shirt?


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

JaspMan I just use a teflon cover sheet between the shirt and the heat plate. I do have a laser temp gun. It's set about about 305. Maybe I need to increase the heat to 315?


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

jhocksrule said:


> JaspMan I just use a teflon cover sheet between the shirt and the heat plate. I do have a laser temp gun. It's set about about 305. Maybe I need to increase the heat to 315?


I would. And a decent pressure. We use a teflon pillow under the garments as well. It creates a 'fluffy' surface for them to rest on and spread the pressure out.


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

A teflon pillow under the shirt IN the heat press? What is a teflon pillow?


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

jhocksrule said:


> A teflon pillow under the shirt IN the heat press? What is a teflon pillow?


We took two sheets of teflon, sewed them together with a 1/2" piece of foam in the middle. You know, we made a pillow... lol


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

Well there ya go. I'll try the temp increase first and see if that helps. Do you ALWAYS use a cover sheet when heat pressing?


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

jhocksrule said:


> Well there ya go. I'll try the temp increase first and see if that helps. Do you ALWAYS use a cover sheet when heat pressing?


Always. Mostly due to my employees screwing up and getting crap on the heat plate. lol

We use hot split transfer sheets though. They are disposable and cheap.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

jhocksrule said:


> What is a teflon pillow?


Heat Printing Pillow - 16" x 20" | Imprintables Warehouse

It helps alleviate the hard edges of your lower platen, especially on performance-wear.


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

I have never used anything to wipe the vinyl, But I always do a repress after the clear sheet is pulled for another 10 sec or so.


----------



## TheJaspMan (Jul 20, 2009)

ajspin said:


> I have never used anything to wipe the vinyl, But I always do a repress after the clear sheet is pulled for another 10 sec or so.


We do as well with some colors or garments. But not all the time. You can never be too safe when it comes to vinyl. lol


----------



## hiruma22 (Jul 15, 2014)

Heat and pressure is usually the culprit when it comes to problems with vinyls. Of course not discounting the quality of the vinyl itself. 

One thing to do is to check that the heating plate is even across the entire plate. Sometimes it might be at the right temperature on one part and lower temp on another. Also try experimenting with raising pressure and temperature to see if it solves the problem. 

Last resort, try another brand of vinyl to see if you have better results. We've used Stahl's and other off brand vinyls and have never had a problem. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

I tried Stahls black and white. They applied well, but when I washed the t's the middle part of the WHITE logo pulled off.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

I've been using Siser EasyWeed for a few years. Never a problem. 305 degrees for 15 seconds is correct.

First, make sure that your press is actually heating up to the proper temp. Second, make sure you are using a firm pressure.

Third, peel the clear carrier while it is still hot.


----------



## jhocksrule (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm using Stahls. I am at 325 for 15 seconds with what feels like firm pressure. When I go to peel the backing off, while it's hot it is pulling up in the middle of my design. I'm pre pressing before. I don't understand what the issue could be??


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

something is not right

it is your press (what make/model is it?)
or it is your shirts (do your shirts have any sort of coating ie antibacterial, flame retardant, 
what make/model are your shirts?)


----------



## ajspin (Apr 10, 2008)

jhocksrule, Unless you are using something I have not, 325 is about 20 degrees too high. Also, since only one part is pulling up, sounds like your press is not evenly pressing.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

stahls premium plus and thermo film are 330 (280 for temp sensitive matl's)
so 325 is ok on cotton or 50/50 blends


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

jhocksrule said:


> it is pulling up in the middle of my design.


It could be that the center of your press isn't heating properly, or perhaps the center of the padding on the bottom of your press has a bit of a dip in it and is not allowing for even/firm pressure in the middle of the design.


----------



## pstees (May 27, 2010)

The most common cause, aside from temperature, is not enough pressure.


----------



## edwrench (Mar 14, 2008)

I had a problem like that once and found out it was caused by the bottom platen rubber. It had seen better days. Replaced it and I was back in business.


----------



## horseflesh (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm just a hobbyist, but I have done many garments with Siser EW and Gildan shirts. I'm also using 305F, medium pressure, hot peel. I use one thin Teflon sheet on top, and my press is a Swingman 15. Never a problem. 

I would echo the idea of checking the actual temperature of the press. I would try a contact thermometer, not the remote-read thermometer. If you don't have your IR thermometer calibrated properly, the shiny metal platen throws it off and you will NOT read the correct temperature! IR thermometers need to be calibrated to the material type, and shiny metals are the hardest to work with. 

I may be barking up the wrong tree here, your thermometer may be set up right... but I thought it was worth mentioning. 

Myth or reality: My infrared thermometer is not as good as a contact thermometer.


----------



## hiruma22 (Jul 15, 2014)

From reading the thread I noticed you said that you are using Stahls Premium Plus? If that's the case, that is a cold peel vinyl. 




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

change your heat setting or pressure.


----------



## Kreative Press (Feb 27, 2017)

Check the vinyl.


----------

